# I Need Skyline Seats :)



## Guest (Mar 4, 2003)

Does anyone know where I can get a set of R32 or R33 Skyline seats, preferrably used?
If someone has a link or maybe knows someone who can get me them. Let me know please.

Thanks
Nick

[email protected]


----------



## tyndago (Dec 21, 2002)

We have a few sets of seats..... R33 seats - and Recaros..

You need to email [email protected]


www.streetlegalskylines.com


----------

